# Normal Stacking or Holzhausen



## ValentineHill (Sep 9, 2011)

I am having two cords of green wood delivered on the weekend that I plan on putting out at the end of my backyard and seasoning for 2012/13. I laid out a few pallets earlier today to put the wood on, and while I was doing that I found myself thinking 'hang on, maybe I should try building a Holzhausen.' I've seen them in pictures on the internet and I've read a few posts about them here on the message board, but I would love to get some perspective on this from you guys.

Do you think I should give the Holzhausen a try, or am I just making more work for myself? 

Also, for anyone who's tried it: I'm thinking (again, based on the size of the pallets I have) of making it 5 feet in diameter. Is that too small?


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Ive never built one but when someone that has mentions it seems its at least 3 cords, I suppose you could build a smaller one but like I said I never built one so Im guessing. Tehy do look nicer.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 9, 2011)

Fire wood is hard enough work. why make it more.
But building one does sound fun though.

So if you have time & want to do it, give it a go. May be a fun family project.

Being retired now, I don't have time to do everything I need to do, so I'd just stack it on pallets. Just IMO


----------



## Got Wood (Sep 9, 2011)

I have built one. To me, the only "pro" to them is they look cool. You will here others claim they get more wood on a footprint but I dont buy it - I could get the same or even more on a rectangle stack. I also dont buy the theory (not many here do) that the HH creates a vacuum effect and seasons better - in fact, I think it takes longer.

5' diameter is pretty small. I layed out 4 pallets in a square and built mine to 7' diameter. By my calculations it is a little under 2 cords.

If I was stacking green wood for 2012/13 season I would go the single row route and bag the HH to ensure its ready for next year. If you get further ahead and want to play around, give the HH a try. Mine is in line to meet its flaming death this winter and I'll probably build another to replace it cause I like the way it looks and adds some character to my "woodland".


----------



## Thistle (Sep 9, 2011)

They do look cool,but I have more work than time right now.At least the weather has been cooperating the past few weeks,with luck I'll be done before the first big snowfall.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2011)

I do both . . . but if I was stacking my wood for use next year I would go with single or double rows in the traditional stacking method -- mainly because it's just plain easier to stack with this method. I also believe (without much evidence) that it would season faster as well.

There are three reasons for building a holz miete: 1) You can stack more wood in a holz miete AND have it remain stable when stacking in the traditional method in the same footprint (although you may need a step ladder or stool to build it and take it apart which can be a pain), 2) It's cool to look at and gives the neighbors something to gawk at or talk about and confirm that you truly are crazy when it comes to burning wood and 3) As a hearth.com member you are required to at least attempt to build one of these at some point in your burning career.

As for how hard they are to build . . . I do not find them overly complicated. In fact, in some ways they are easier since you can toss your punks, chunks and uglies into the center and some of the Y- or splits with nubs can be used around the edges . . . but that said, you do have to think a little bit more about where to put the splits, when to start putting down wood so it tips inward to form the "roof", etc.

As for speed of seasoning . . . like Got Wood I agree . . . I do not think the holz miete seasons any faster . . . in fact I would guess that in some ways it seasons slower -- especially with the jumble of wood in the center . . . but if you're several years out they are wicked cool to build


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 9, 2011)

Cool to look at, but I prefer to look at pictures. I like looking my neatly stacked rows. I can't see myself ever attempting that. I don't have enough time to do what I need to do now. The only reason I'm sitting here now is because it's still raining and I can't get outside.


----------



## shawneyboy (Sep 9, 2011)

Look cool but to much work for the effect.  One of these days I may make one, but right now 16 cords of "Just Stack It!" works for me.

Shawn


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I do both . . . but if I was stacking my wood for use next year I would go with single or double rows in the traditional stacking method -- mainly because it's just plain easier to stack with this method. I also believe (without much evidence) that it would season faster as well.
> 
> There are three reasons for building a holz miete: 1) You can stack more wood in a holz miete AND have it remain stable when stacking in the traditional method in the same footprint (although you may need a step ladder or stool to build it and take it apart which can be a pain), 2) It's cool to look at and gives the neighbors something to gawk at or talk about and confirm that you truly are crazy when it comes to burning wood and 3) As a hearth.com member you are required to at least attempt to build one of these at some point in your burning career.
> 
> ...



I thought someone did an experiment with a HH and found it didnt season any faster, in fact, I think it may have been slower for the wood in the middle.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 10, 2011)

Lots of folks think they look good until you start removing the wood little by little and then they don't look worth a hoot. There is also a lot more labor involved in the stacking of wood that way. It is hard enough work already....


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Lots of folks think they look good until you start removing the wood little by little and then they don't look worth a hoot. There is also a lot more labor involved in the stacking of wood that way. It is hard enough work already....



Gotta disagree with you on this Dennis . . . 

As for the looks . . . as you know I stack my wood outside for a year or so and then move it to my ventilated woodshed where it will continue to season albeit more slowly for another year before burning it in Year 3 . . . therefore for me I get a year's worth of pleasure with my holz miete . . . and when I start taking it apart it all comes down.

As for the labor . . . I really don't think there is a lot more labor involved . . . I mean you may have to think a little bit more about your placement of pieces, but I don't find it especially hard or much longer than conventional stacking.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 12, 2011)

Jake, when I consider that after splitting all I have to do is start stacking right next to the split pile with no carrying I don't see how stacking in HH would not be more labor sensitive. 

As for the looks, if you like it that is fine. However, for those who just take a little bit of wood at a time from the stack that could be a bit much and not look so good. As for covering, that also would pose a different problem if you chose to do so. With straight stacks, covering is easy. 

The wood also needs to be split vertically else the wood will rot.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Jake, when I consider that after splitting all I have to do is start stacking right next to the split pile with no carrying I don't see how stacking in HH would not be more labor sensitive.
> 
> As for the looks, if you like it that is fine. However, for those who just take a little bit of wood at a time from the stack that could be a bit much and not look so good. As for covering, that also would pose a different problem if you chose to do so. With straight stacks, covering is easy.
> 
> *The wood also needs to be split vertically else the wood will rot*.



  

Darn it . . . now all my wood is sure to rot and be no good.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## NCPABill (Sep 12, 2011)

I voted for holtz hausen.  I don't have one right now, but everyone should build one, at least once!

My last one was 8' in diameter and 8'+ high.  Timewise, the first six feet up are equal to stacking in rows, the higher up you go, the slower it gets.  A second person is helpful.

If this wood is for two years out, I would wrap the bottom with chicken wire, etc. to maintain strength, learned from experience, but I was on the top of the pile when the side blew out.  I think that these are like chimneys, the higher the better draft up the center column, thus the better drying.  I paid attention to stacking the inside splits on end so that the wind could rise through the wood, rather than having to work its way around an oddly stacked pile.

They are fun, and everyone seems to like it.


----------



## basswidow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pro's :  Looks cool,  less space,  and a fun project.  You'll get alot of comments from neighbors about how pretty it is.

Con's:  Doesn't season any faster (may even season slower), you have to eyeball your splits and think about it as you build like a stone mason making a wall.  It's different than straight stacking where you can just lay them down.  You have to cherry pick pieces and pay more attention to what your are doing.

I built one with some bonus wood I had - after I was all set for the coming year,  I got a big score and knew I wouldn't need this wood for 2 years - so I made one more as a for fun project.  Mine was a base of 4 pallets.  I made it roughly 5.5 ft high and it was about 3 cords.  Two cords may not be enough wood to play with.  The other thing I will say is,  big splits don't do as well with a HH.  Smaller diameter and shorter splits seem to do well.  You also need some board like splits to angle back the splits when they start to get level.  I also tossed uglies in the middle of mine and this is not as stable as splits stacked on their ends.

Good luck and post pics


----------

